# Sellner/Secoa/Staging Dimensions Understructure



## jstroming (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi,

I currently own 8'x4' Sellner & Secoa decking, and am looking to purchase Staging Dimensions understructure. Unfortunately staging dimensions does not know if there stock understructure for there decking is compatible with secoa and sellner. I have measured the secoa and sellner decks (which are the same) and these are the measurements:

4' side: Center of leg hole to center of leg hole = 93"
8' side: Center of leg hole to center of leg hole = 45.25"

Can anyone tell me if this will work with staging dimensions understructure? I just need these same above measurements. My PM is ready to kill himself because staging dimensions just wants me to trust them that I need to make custom nipple plates, and I need a second opinion. Can anyone help? Thanks.

PS: The reason I don't get it from Secoa or Sellner is because Secoa doesn't make decking anymore, and Sellner has a longer turnaround time than i can do. Thanks!!!


----------

